# Fritzbox...günstig...welche?



## fehe.dr (26. Mai 2009)

*Fritzbox...günstig...welche?*

hy leute ... ich suche für meine eltern eine fritzbox ... dsl modem + wlan router ... will aber keine für über 100€ kaufen ... gibt´s sowas vllt. auch in preislagen zw. 50 bis 80€ ? find da leider keine ... 

könnt ihr mir helfen?.. 

thx


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fritzbox...günstig...welche?*

warum willst du eine fritzbox aber dann nur ne günstige ? sinn ?

ich hab ne 7270 da und find sie klasse und würde sie weiterempfehlen


----------



## p00nage (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fritzbox...günstig...welche?*

sry browser gesponnen pls löschen


----------



## JonnyB1989 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fritzbox...günstig...welche?*



fehe.dr schrieb:


> hy leute ... ich suche für meine eltern eine fritzbox ... dsl modem + wlan router ... will aber keine für über 100€ kaufen ... gibt´s sowas vllt. auch in preislagen zw. 50 bis 80€ ? find da leider keine ...
> 
> könnt ihr mir helfen?..
> 
> thx



Die Günstigste erhältliche Fritz!box mit WLAN is die 3170 und die Kostet 96 € neu.Hardware AVM Fritz!Box 3170 (20002371) - hoh.de



p00nage schrieb:


> warum willst du eine fritzbox aber dann nur ne günstige ? sinn ?
> 
> ich hab ne 7270 da und find sie klasse und würde sie weiterempfehlen



Wo is der Sinn sich ne Fritz!box für 175 € zu holen wobei, nur die wenigsten Features genutzt werden?
Ich hab selber die 7170 und die Reicht mir voll kommen.

Edit: Wenn es billiger sein soll kannst du den  D-Link DSL-2641B Wireless G für 71€ nehmen.


----------



## riedochs (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fritzbox...günstig...welche?*

Du kannst dich mal nach eineEumex 300IP umsehen, das ist defakto eine Fritzbox. Die Firmware lässt sich mit etwas Aufwand auf Fritzbox umflaschen.


----------



## p00nage (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fritzbox...günstig...welche?*



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Wo is der Sinn sich ne Fritz!box für 175 € zu holen wobei, nur die wenigsten Features genutzt werden?
> Ich hab selber die 7170 und die Reicht mir voll kommen.



wer sagt das ich die nicht nutze und mir hat sie 79€ gekostet


----------



## drachenorden (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fritzbox...günstig...welche?*

*@fehe.dr*
Die 7170 reicht, wie schon erwähnt, völlig aus; anstelle der 7270 würde ich DANN lieber auf die 7390 warten, die im Spätsommer kommen wird ...


----------

